# Silly Willie



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Willie is an avid runner. He starts shortly after the lights go out and he is still running when I go in their room in the morning to turn lights on. His wheel moves all over the cage and I never know where it will be each morning. Willie prefers a comfort wheel. I have tried every other type of wheel but the comfort wheel is always his wheel of choice. 

Yesterday morning when I went in the room, as usual Will was still running. He stopped and as usual, went to hop off the wheel. This morning was different. His water bowl was right up to the edge of his wheel. He looked at it and did another couple of laps, then stopped and looked again. Water dish was still there. Off he went on another couple of laps and once again stopped and DANG, that darn dish is still there. :? I was desperately trying not to laugh. After about 5 times, I asked him if he'ed like some help and picked him up and set him down on the other side of his dish. I have no clue how long the silly boy would have continued before deciding to walk through his dish. Perhaps his frustration was with me that I took so long to rescue him. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haaaaaaa That is cute. I also remember your hedgie that tried to climb over the golf ball!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That was Miki when she was a baby and she was first given a golf ball. Silly girl tried to climb over it and thought she was stuck. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You have such silly hedgies, Nancy. Both stories made me laugh :lol:

I remember Miki from that picture "Look'et I found". She has the sweetest face in it <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love all these pics!  Esp. the look what I found one, too darn cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

:lol: The golf ball pictures are absolutely adorable!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Your stories made me laugh out loud this morning- adorable- thanks for sharing!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol! That is too freaking funny! I wish u had a video camera. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh god I am in love with the golf pictures, I am still smiling and I can't stop.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Willie sounds like a clown, and the pictures of Miki are hilarious! :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Those are both such fantastic stories. Silly little hedgies!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: You seriously have the best hedgie stories! Poor Willie, not wanting to get all wet. My dog is the same way, will go to any lengths to avoid puddles during walks. :roll: :lol: And I LOVE the pictures of Miki!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: both stories are fantastic and I love the pictures!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Awe! Those golf ball pictures are priceless! What cute little expressions Miki has!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

great stories!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe Willie!! :lol: It would have been so hard for me to keep from laughing too. 

And the Lookit picture - is one of my all time favorites. Precious.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....adorable!  Love the golf ball pictures.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those stories are hillarious  I love the pictures.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Willie is too funny! And I agree, those pictures are ADORABLE. What a sweet face she has!


----------

